# Gutfeld: Government's Kneejerk Reaction To E-cigs? Ban 'em!



## Tornalca (13/5/14)

http://nation.foxnews.com/2014/04/29/gutfeld-governments-kneejerk-reaction-e-cigs-ban-em

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex (13/5/14)

Thanks for finding this @Tornalca, a winner for sure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (13/5/14)

Whooo hooo! I like this guy!! Nice find @Tornalca


----------



## BhavZ (13/5/14)

Nice find man!


----------

